# تمثال المسيح الفادى فى البرازيل(صوره ومعلومه)



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

سلام:smi106:ونعمه

يعتبر تمثال المسيح الفادي رمزا للبرازيل 
يبلغ ارتفاع التمثال 32متر
وقد دشن قبل 75 عام
وهو على ربوه ترتفع عن سطح البحر 710 متر وهو من ابرز الاماكن السياحيه هناك















































​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

بحبه اووووي التمثال دا
ميرسي دودو ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكوره تاسونى بنت الكنيسه على ردك الكريم...ربنا معاكي​


----------

